# Favorite Deck Stain



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

What has given the best performance and longevity from your experience? Semi-transparent.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

Deckscapes from SW....however looking at atleast trying the new BM product, though I can't remember the name of it


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

ezpaintks said:


> Deckscapes from SW....however looking at atleast trying the new BM product, though I can't remember the name of it


 I think you are referring to Arborcoat? I haven't tried it either.. Anyone?


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Cabot's SPF 48*

I am a huge fan of Cabot's SPF 48 month. It does not peel exactly, it more or less wears down which makes recoats particularly easy. I am a west coaster which might make a difference in availability and cold weather climates. It is a 2 coat -latex product. The only color I like is Coco Shell (good brownish color).

P.S. Once you get the right color tone use the 24 month for maintenance which has far less pigment.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

I hear the Olympic stains perform well?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

CliffK said:


> I think you are referring to Arborcoat? I haven't tried it either.. Anyone?


Just started selling it last year, so far mostly good feedback. Its a hybrid, so there will be a learning curve. No long term feedback, im waiting to hear from some people in the spring :thumbsup:

Im planning on trying some in the spring on my son's play structure that I'll be setting up once the snow breaks...ugh  Should be a good test, full sun, and will probably get nailed by my sprinklers daily :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've had the best luck with Deck Scapes, but I still wont warranty it. We're lucky around here if we get 1 to 1 1/2 years out of anything for decks. Really brutal. I built a picnic table, which hardly ever gets used, just to test out a couple of products. 2 years on the DS on the top surface, and it looks good still. Flood on one bench and Cabots on the other and they started deteriorating after about one and a half years.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

The Waterborne Semi?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Deckscapes Waterborne.

Oil blotches up over time, waterborne fades away more or less evenly.


Nothing looks worse than a more than a few year old oil stained fence.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I also like Messmers....


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

TWP has performed well in the past. Good longevity.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Haven't tried Deckscapes but lots of experience with Cabot and Ben Moore. Both get about 2 years of looking good before UV and weathering kicks in.

Last October I did my first deck with Arborcoat. Wonderful to work with. Practically no lapping, even where I had to stop becouse of threatening rain, and continue the next day. Very low odor, fast drying, easy clean up. 

Top coated with the clear and finished product looks almost furniture-like.

This was on 5 year old pressure treated, chemically stripped and neutralized, dried and sanded. Looks like new...better actually!
I stopped by last week to show a potential customer, hoping it still looked good and it looked like I just finished it yesterday.
Looking forward to see how it holds up trrough a long hot summer.

Used SPF on three decks about 6 years ago and all three ended up as call-backs a year later for peeling. I won't use it again.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

which arborcoat product did you use. Semi transparent?


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Ttd, yes it was semi trans, called Natural Cedartone from Ben Moore's "deck and siding" brochure. It had a warmth to it that some other "cedars" don't. Sometimes they can look almost artificially orange. Customer loved it!


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Deckscapes is the best ive used but even that really needs touching up the floor boards and top of rails get baked pretty fast and need a good touch up the following spring


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

DS does hold up on wood fencing really well I've found. I used to just give the leftover to the HO, told them to mix it really well, and use a cheap brush to dab the stain on where the weedwackers nicked it. Had one job where the neighbors used some Thompsons and the HO had DS. There was no comparison.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I spray waterborne Deckscapes frequently. I double up coats as well for longjevity. I'm pretty sure "technically" your not supposed to, but my OJT over many years beats out manufacture specs. I have never had a "peel" in my life with this product, and the mils give better UV protection. 

BTW, pigmentation (Tint) is what will give a coat longer sustainability to UV, clear coats will break down 6mo to 1.5 years depending on exposure.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Isn't Behr deck stains supposed to be best?:whistling2:
Think I read that in Consumers Report, so it must be true:yes:


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh Lord....

Chrisn just made me realize that we'd better drop Sikkens & Penofin!!!!
After all, he'd never lead me astray. HOW MUCH Behr should we bring in Chris?!?!!?:whistling2::no:

Sikkens SRD rules the roost here.
I'm anxious to see how the new Waterborne SRD does this year! Different tinting regimen too for those colors...
Penofin sells well too though up here in the frozen Northland.

(took the Samoyed for a walk last night when it was -8 ACTUAL temp. Thank goodness no wind!)

Faron


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I also like Messmers....


Did this place with Messmers Timberflex gloss last summer.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Faron79 said:


> Oh Lord....
> 
> Chrisn just made me realize that we'd better drop Sikkens & Penofin!!!!
> After all, he'd never lead me astray. HOW MUCH Behr should we bring in Chris?!?!!?:whistling2::no:
> ...


 Now, that is just plain chilly, good thing the wind was'nt blowin about 30 mph


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The only semi trans mentioned worth a nickel is TWP. The rest I wouldn't use to stain a doghouse. The sealers from paint stores are all lousy (especially if you are in a 250 VOC state)

Armstrong and Bakers are the go-to choices of most deck pros. Ready Seal is also popular.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> The only semi trans mentioned worth a nickel is TWP. The rest I wouldn't use to stain a doghouse. The sealers from paint stores are all lousy (especially if you are in a 250 VOC state)
> 
> Armstrong and Bakers are the go-to choices of most deck pros. Ready Seal is also popular.


 I am not familiar with TWP, I have never seen it is this area. Tell me why it's so good. Is it a semi-transparent stain or a clear with just a little toner color? I am always interested in finding better products that are cost effective.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

PressurePros I hear what you're saying but how do you deal with knowing how much to order for each job. I've had some decks suck up the stain by the gallon and others you have to brush it on lightly to avoid puddling. Can't really know until you start. 

I'd be afraid I'd either buy too much which can't be returned, or too little, then you have to wait until the next mail order arrives to finish the deck.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Pressure Pro,

Which series are you guys using for decks? I see the new 1500 series (low VOC old 500 series), but have heard others swear by the 100 series...and the 300 series is far more expensive but also recommended for decks? I've used 100 for a few jobs and it's been solid. If the 1500 is just as good with lower VOC, I'm always looking for less odor.

Also, if you don't mind...what are your thoughts on "wood enhancers" sprayed on after washing but before the final coat? They are supposed to improve the look, but if you are laying down a medium to darker shade of TWP the effect seems lost?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I don't use TWP but have and like the product. Before the VOC changes here, the 100 series was an awesome product. I used a customer supplied TWP500 this past year. I'll post a pic. The coverage rate was dreadful. 80 s/f per g. Its a nice tone, but not as vibrant as I like.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> PressurePros I hear what you're saying but how do you deal with knowing how much to order for each job. I've had some decks suck up the stain by the gallon and others you have to brush it on lightly to avoid puddling. Can't really know until you start.
> 
> I'd be afraid I'd either buy too much which can't be returned, or too little, then you have to wait until the next mail order arrives to finish the deck.



I apologize for the hard line stance on buying stuff from a paint store. For most painters, stocking stain by the pallet is not feasible. I generally keep 350 or so gallons on hand during peak season. I just don't like the products from SW, MAB, BM, etc. They are all cheap oils (soy) or acrylics. They film form easily and they are not conducive to maintenance. Deckscapes oil is worse than the CWF sold at Home Depot.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Wood511 said:


> Pressure Pro,
> 
> Which series are you guys using for decks? I see the new 1500 series (low VOC old 500 series), but have heard others swear by the 100 series...and the 300 series is far more expensive but also recommended for decks? I've used 100 for a few jobs and it's been solid. If the 1500 is just as good with lower VOC, I'm always looking for less odor.
> 
> Also, if you don't mind...what are your thoughts on "wood enhancers" sprayed on after washing but before the final coat? They are supposed to improve the look, but if you are laying down a medium to darker shade of TWP the effect seems lost?


Never any need, in my opinion to use more than a couple coats of a good penetrating semt-trans oil. For VOC compliant products, you cannot beat Armstrong/Clark. I have heard a few SW's will carry the line for painters.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks PressurePros. I never gave it a thought that guys like you do enough business to actually stockpile the product. Makes sense though. If you figure you'll need 4 gallons to do a deck, bring 6 just to be safe. I'm assuming you're stocking the most popular colors.
Any thoughts on Arborcoat?


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

By the way those deck pictures look awesome. Do you sand before staining? What kind of sander?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> By the way those deck pictures look awesome. Do you sand before staining? What kind of sander?


6" Random orbitals and floor square buffs with 16 grit paper. 
Floor sanding is an upgrade. Handrails are sanded as a part of service. 

and thanks!


----------

